# Only 15% of the World population will have an afterlife. 85% will not.....



## johnsweeting (Jun 29, 2013)

So I was watching a clip with Benny Hinn where he is really mad at other Christians and Joel Osteen in particular because Joel said that the there are other ways to heaven than thru Jesus.
Benny Hinn is quoting the Bible script John 14:6


> _Jesus answered, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me_.



He is very clear that that you have to follow and believe in Jesus otherwise you are doomed..period. 
Here is that video clip (click on the link in the Quote box):



> BENNY HINN CONFRONTS JOEL OSTEEN & OPRAH Larry King - YouTube



I'm an Atheist but I really like to study religion...and after Benny Hinn's statement I have some questions for you.
According to statistics, of all people on earth 29% are Christians. What is never told when that number is presented is that is includes all people in Christian countries. 
For example, they include all people in Sweden, Norway, Canada and USA for example.

What is interesting is that in many of these so called "Christian" countries, the majority are non-believers. The below figures are taken from the latest Gallup poll:

Is Religion important in your life - People who answer "No" in percentage below:
Sweden 88%
Denmark 80.5%
Norway 78%
Czech Republic 	74.5%
Hong Kong 75.5%
Japan 75%
United Kingdom 73%
Finland 70%
France 69.5%
Australia 	67.5%
Canada 67%
Netherlands 66.5%
New Zealand 66%
Germany 59%
etc
etc

The people above are clearly not included in the Bible quote:
_Jesus answered, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me_

When adding up all the people in the Christan countries, there are 48% that are secular (They say that religion is not important).
Once again, the percentage on earth that are Christians is 29%. Lets take out the 48% that are secular and not religious. 29*0,48=14
Now lets subtract it from the total: 29-14=15%  

15% of the world population are "Christians" and 85% are not. Therefore if I follow what Benny Hinn is saying then only 15% will have an afterlife. Listen to it...only 15% on this earth are Christians and this is decreasing in many countries fast but maybe not as fast here in America.

Look at this clip from Ireland that has lost their religion in the last 10 years (click on the link in the Quote box):



> Atheist The Irish is Walking Away From Religion - YouTube



...or read this one (click on the link in the Quote box):


> BBC News - Religion may become extinct in nine nations, study says



I'm picking on Benny Hinn here but this statement:


> Jesus answered, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me



...is not just from Mr Hinn but from most Christian denominations.
So Christians on this forum what do you think about this small percentage (15%). When you argue for your religion remember that you only speak for 15%. In the 15% I have not taken out the "Christians" who will go to hell because of bad behavior on earth and I have also not taken out the "Christians" from denominations from churches like Joel Osteen's that Benny Hinn and other Christians groups say should not go to heaven. Then the number is less than 15%. How low I don't know..

Do you know see how silly this "heaven" stuff is  ?

This 15% of the world population will also decrease in the future because of the secularization in the Christan countries and the faster population growth in non-christian nations.
Interesting stuff huh...It will be lonely in heaven.

Any comments...


----------



## rdean (Jun 29, 2013)

So if angels and devils and ghosts are real, are sprites, leprechauns and witches also real?


----------



## whitehall (Jun 29, 2013)

The jihad preaches murder of the infidels and left wingers worry about Christian preachers. No surprises here.


----------



## johnsweeting (Jun 29, 2013)

rdean said:


> So if angels and devils and ghosts are real, are sprites, leprechauns and witches also real?



Rdean and whitehall...do you always answer with one liners that have nothing to do with thread in question? I take it you are die hard Christians so I should not be surprised....sorry..


----------



## alan1 (Jun 29, 2013)

According to a friend of mine, the only way to heaven is by being "Born Again".
Jesus said, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.
My friend interprets that as "Born Again", and necessary to ascend to heaven.

About 5,500 children under the age of five die everyday in the 21 countries that comprise the African continent.  I'm guessing that almost none of them are "Born Again" as they are under five years old and have not been educated about Jesus.  Would a benevolent god doom those that have never heard of him to hell?  Deny them entrance to heaven simply because he was unknown to them?


----------



## oldfart (Jun 29, 2013)

rdean said:


> So if angels and devils and ghosts are real, are sprites, leprechauns and witches also real?



They are if you are Irish!  (Especially after a few drinks).


----------



## theword (Jun 29, 2013)

johnsweeting said:


> So I was watching a clip with Benny Hinn where he is really mad at other Christians and Joel Osteen in particular because Joel said that the there are other ways to heaven than thru Jesus.
> Benny Hinn is quoting the Bible script John 14:6
> 
> 
> ...



100 % of the flesh (bodies) of God's people will perish during this first age. 

Ecclesiastes 3
17: I said in my heart, God will judge the righteous and the wicked, for he has appointed a time for every matter, and for every work. 
18: I said in my heart with regard to the sons of men that God is testing them to show them that they are but beasts. 
19: For the fate of the sons of men and the fate of beasts is the same; as one dies, so dies the other. They all have the same breath, and man has no advantage over the beasts; for all is vanity. 
20: All go to one place; all are from the dust, and all turn to dust again.

Genesis 2
7: then the LORD God formed man of dust from the ground, and breathed into his nostrils the breath of life; and man became a living being. 

The breath of life is energy, God's stored thoughts, or information that gives us life experiences. 


100 % of God's people will receive new bodies in the next age without remembering anything from the first age.  

Psalm 22:
25: From thee comes my praise in the great congregation; my vows I will pay before those who fear him. 
26: The afflicted shall eat and be satisfied; those who seek him shall praise the LORD! May your hearts live for ever! 
27: All the ends of the earth shall remember and turn to the LORD; and all the families of the nations shall worship before him. 
28: For dominion belongs to the LORD, and he rules over the nations. 
29: Yea, to him shall all the proud of the earth bow down; before him shall bow all who go down to the dust, and he who cannot keep himself alive. 
30: Posterity shall serve him; men shall tell of the Lord to the coming generation, 
31: and proclaim his deliverance to a people yet unborn, that he has wrought it.

Isaiah 65
16: So that he who blesses himself in the land shall bless himself by the God of truth, and he who takes an oath in the land shall swear by the God of truth; because the former troubles are forgotten and are hid from my eyes. 
17: "For behold, I create new heavens and a new earth; and the former things shall not be remembered or come into mind. 
18: But be glad and rejoice for ever in that which I create; for behold, I create Jerusalem a rejoicing, and her people a joy. 
19: I will rejoice in Jerusalem, and be glad in my people; no more shall be heard in it the sound of weeping and the cry of distress.


----------



## MHunterB (Jun 29, 2013)

Benny Hinn is a fake and a fraud and is all about fleecing the flock......


----------



## theword (Jul 4, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> Benny Hinn is a fake and a fraud and is all about fleecing the flock......



All Christians are fakes and frauds and liars because they're sinners, not true saints who speak for God. 

1 John 1:
6: If we say we have fellowship with him while we walk in darkness, we lie and do not live according to the truth; 

1 John 2:
4: He who says "I know him" but disobeys his commandments is a liar, and the truth is not in him;  

1 John 3:
4: Every one who commits sin is guilty of lawlessness; sin is lawlessness.                 

6: No one who abides in him sins; no one who sins has either seen him or known him. 

8: He who commits sin is of the devil; for the devil has sinned from the beginning. The reason the Son of God appeared was to destroy the works of


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 4, 2013)

alan1 said:


> According to a friend of mine, the only way to heaven is by being "Born Again".
> Jesus said, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.
> My friend interprets that as "Born Again", and necessary to ascend to heaven.
> 
> About 5,500 children under the age of five die everyday in the 21 countries that comprise the African continent.  I'm guessing that almost none of them are "Born Again" as they are under five years old and have not been educated about Jesus.  Would a benevolent god doom those that have never heard of him to hell?  Deny them entrance to heaven simply because he was unknown to them?



No He would not....any child, or adult, that has never heard of Jesus, would not be condemned to eternal death.  Only people that have been taught but rejected Him will not go to Heaven.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 4, 2013)

theword said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Benny Hinn is a fake and a fraud and is all about fleecing the flock......
> ...



Says the biggest fake on this board.......


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 4, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> Benny Hinn is a fake and a fraud and is all about fleecing the flock......



As is Olsteen.....


----------



## LittleNipper (Jul 4, 2013)

alan1 said:


> According to a friend of mine, the only way to heaven is by being "Born Again".
> Jesus said, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.
> My friend interprets that as "Born Again", and necessary to ascend to heaven.
> 
> About 5,500 children under the age of five die everyday in the 21 countries that comprise the African continent.  I'm guessing that almost none of them are "Born Again" as they are under five years old and have not been educated about Jesus.  Would a benevolent god doom those that have never heard of him to hell?  Deny them entrance to heaven simply because he was unknown to them?



Did such live to reject Jesus Christ? If not, would Jesus then reject them?


----------



## theword (Jul 4, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> theword said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



Liars ignore the scriptures they can't explain.


----------



## theword (Jul 4, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > According to a friend of mine, the only way to heaven is by being "Born Again".
> ...



All Christians are liars and this comment of yours is proof of that.


----------



## LittleNipper (Jul 4, 2013)

johnsweeting said:


> So I was watching a clip with Benny Hinn where he is really mad at other Christians and Joel Osteen in particular because Joel said that the there are other ways to heaven than thru Jesus.
> Benny Hinn is quoting the Bible script John 14:6
> 
> 
> ...




Matthew 7:13-14

New Living Translation (NLT)


The Narrow Gate

13 &#8220;You can enter God&#8217;s Kingdom only through the narrow gate. The highway to hell is broad, and its gate is wide for the many who choose that way. 14 But the gateway to life is very narrow and the road is difficult, and only a few ever find it.


----------



## theword (Jul 4, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> johnsweeting said:
> 
> 
> > So I was watching a clip with Benny Hinn where he is really mad at other Christians and Joel Osteen in particular because Joel said that the there are other ways to heaven than thru Jesus.
> ...



No sinful Christian understands the scriptures. They're all liars.


----------



## LittleNipper (Jul 4, 2013)

theword said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > johnsweeting said:
> ...




John 8 

New International Version (NIV)

1 but Jesus went to the Mount of Olives.

2 At dawn he appeared again in the temple courts, where all the people gathered around him, and he sat down to teach them. 3 The teachers of the law and the Pharisees brought in a woman caught in adultery. They made her stand before the group 4 and said to Jesus, &#8220;Teacher, this woman was caught in the act of adultery. 5 In the Law Moses commanded us to stone such women. Now what do you say?&#8221; 6 They were using this question as a trap, in order to have a basis for accusing him.

But Jesus bent down and started to write on the ground with his finger. 7 When they kept on questioning him, he straightened up and said to them, &#8220;Let any one of you who is without sin be the first to throw a stone at her.&#8221; 8 Again he stooped down and wrote on the ground.

9 At this, those who heard began to go away one at a time, the older ones first, until only Jesus was left, with the woman still standing there. 10 Jesus straightened up and asked her, &#8220;Woman, where are they? Has no one condemned you?&#8221;

11 &#8220;No one, sir,&#8221; she said.

&#8220;Then neither do I condemn you,&#8221; Jesus declared. &#8220;Go now and leave your life of sin.&#8221;

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dispute Over Jesus&#8217; Testimony

12 When Jesus spoke again to the people, he said, &#8220;I am the light of the world. Whoever follows me will never walk in darkness, but will have the light of life.&#8221;

13 The Pharisees challenged him, &#8220;Here you are, appearing as your own witness; your testimony is not valid.&#8221;

14 Jesus answered, &#8220;Even if I testify on my own behalf, my testimony is valid, for I know where I came from and where I am going. But you have no idea where I come from or where I am going. 15 You judge by human standards; I pass judgment on no one. 16 But if I do judge, my decisions are true, because I am not alone. I stand with the Father, who sent me. 17 In your own Law it is written that the testimony of two witnesses is true. 18 I am one who testifies for myself; my other witness is the Father, who sent me.&#8221;

19 Then they asked him, &#8220;Where is your father?&#8221;

&#8220;You do not know me or my Father,&#8221; Jesus replied. &#8220;If you knew me, you would know my Father also.&#8221; 20 He spoke these words while teaching in the temple courts near the place where the offerings were put. Yet no one seized him, because his hour had not yet come.

Dispute Over Who Jesus Is

21 Once more Jesus said to them, &#8220;I am going away, and you will look for me, and you will die in your sin. Where I go, you cannot come.&#8221;

22 This made the Jews ask, &#8220;Will he kill himself? Is that why he says, &#8216;Where I go, you cannot come&#8217;?&#8221;

23 But he continued, &#8220;You are from below; I am from above. You are of this world; I am not of this world. 24 I told you that you would die in your sins; if you do not believe that I am he, you will indeed die in your sins.&#8221;

25 &#8220;Who are you?&#8221; they asked.

&#8220;Just what I have been telling you from the beginning,&#8221; Jesus replied. 26 &#8220;I have much to say in judgment of you. But he who sent me is trustworthy, and what I have heard from him I tell the world.&#8221;

27 They did not understand that he was telling them about his Father. 28 So Jesus said, &#8220;When you have lifted up[a] the Son of Man, then you will know that I am he and that I do nothing on my own but speak just what the Father has taught me. 29 The one who sent me is with me; he has not left me alone, for I always do what pleases him.&#8221; 30 Even as he spoke, many believed in him.

Dispute Over Whose Children Jesus&#8217; Opponents Are

31 To the Jews who had believed him, Jesus said, &#8220;If you hold to my teaching, you are really my disciples. 32 Then you will know the truth, and the truth will set you free.&#8221;

33 They answered him, &#8220;We are Abraham&#8217;s descendants and have never been slaves of anyone. How can you say that we shall be set free?&#8221;

34 Jesus replied, &#8220;Very truly I tell you, everyone who sins is a slave to sin. 35 Now a slave has no permanent place in the family, but a son belongs to it forever. 36 So if the Son sets you free, you will be free indeed. 37 I know that you are Abraham&#8217;s descendants. Yet you are looking for a way to kill me, because you have no room for my word. 38 I am telling you what I have seen in the Father&#8217;s presence, and you are doing what you have heard from your father.*&#8221;

39 &#8220;Abraham is our father,&#8221; they answered.

&#8220;If you were Abraham&#8217;s children,&#8221; said Jesus, &#8220;then you would[c] do what Abraham did. 40 As it is, you are looking for a way to kill me, a man who has told you the truth that I heard from God. Abraham did not do such things. 41 You are doing the works of your own father.&#8221;

&#8220;We are not illegitimate children,&#8221; they protested. &#8220;The only Father we have is God himself.&#8221;

42 Jesus said to them, &#8220;If God were your Father, you would love me, for I have come here from God. I have not come on my own; God sent me. 43 Why is my language not clear to you? Because you are unable to hear what I say. 44 You belong to your father, the devil, and you want to carry out your father&#8217;s desires. He was a murderer from the beginning, not holding to the truth, for there is no truth in him. When he lies, he speaks his native language, for he is a liar and the father of lies. 45 Yet because I tell the truth, you do not believe me! 46 Can any of you prove me guilty of sin? If I am telling the truth, why don&#8217;t you believe me? 47 Whoever belongs to God hears what God says. The reason you do not hear is that you do not belong to God.&#8221;

Jesus&#8217; Claims About Himself

48 The Jews answered him, &#8220;Aren&#8217;t we right in saying that you are a Samaritan and demon-possessed?&#8221;

49 &#8220;I am not possessed by a demon,&#8221; said Jesus, &#8220;but I honor my Father and you dishonor me. 50 I am not seeking glory for myself; but there is one who seeks it, and he is the judge. 51 Very truly I tell you, whoever obeys my word will never see death.&#8221;

52 At this they exclaimed, &#8220;Now we know that you are demon-possessed! Abraham died and so did the prophets, yet you say that whoever obeys your word will never taste death. 53 Are you greater than our father Abraham? He died, and so did the prophets. Who do you think you are?&#8221;

54 Jesus replied, &#8220;If I glorify myself, my glory means nothing. My Father, whom you claim as your God, is the one who glorifies me. 55 Though you do not know him, I know him. If I said I did not, I would be a liar like you, but I do know him and obey his word. 56 Your father Abraham rejoiced at the thought of seeing my day; he saw it and was glad.&#8221;

57 &#8220;You are not yet fifty years old,&#8221; they said to him, &#8220;and you have seen Abraham!&#8221;

58 &#8220;Very truly I tell you,&#8221; Jesus answered, &#8220;before Abraham was born, I am!&#8221; 59 At this, they picked up stones to stone him, but Jesus hid himself, slipping away from the temple grounds.*


----------



## birddog (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm a Christian, which is a matter of faith.  However, I shan't cast pearls before swine!


----------



## LittleNipper (Jul 4, 2013)

birddog said:


> I'm a Christian, which is a matter of faith.  However, I shan't cast pearls before swine!



Romans 10:14  &#9658;

New International Version (©2011)
How, then, can they call on the one they have not believed in? And how can they believe in the one of whom they have not heard? And how can they hear without someone preaching to them?
New Living Translation (©2007)
But how can they call on him to save them unless they believe in him? And how can they believe in him if they have never heard about him? And how can they hear about him unless someone tells them?

English Standard Version (©2001)
How then will they call on him in whom they have not believed? And how are they to believe in him of whom they have never heard? And how are they to hear without someone preaching?

New American Standard Bible (©1995)
How then will they call on Him in whom they have not believed? How will they believe in Him whom they have not heard? And how will they hear without a preacher?

King James Bible (Cambridge Ed.)
How then shall they call on him in whom they have not believed? and how shall they believe in him of whom they have not heard? and how shall they hear without a preacher?

Holman Christian Standard Bible (©2009)
But how can they call on Him they have not believed in? And how can they believe without hearing about Him? And how can they hear without a preacher?

International Standard Version (©2012)
How, then, can people call on someone they have not believed? And how can they believe in someone they have not heard about? And how can they hear without someone preaching? 

NET Bible (©2006)
How are they to call on one they have not believed in? And how are they to believe in one they have not heard of? And how are they to hear without someone preaching to them?

Aramaic Bible in Plain English (©2010)
Therefore, how would they call to This One unless they believed in him, or how would they believe him unless they heard him, or how would they hear without a preacher?

GOD'S WORD® Translation (©1995)
But how can people call on him if they have not believed in him? How can they believe in him if they have not heard his message? How can they hear if no one tells [the Good News]?

King James 2000 Bible (©2003)
How then shall they call on him in whom they have not believed? and how shall they believe in him of whom they have not heard? and how shall they hear without a preacher?

American King James Version
How then shall they call on him in whom they have not believed? and how shall they believe in him of whom they have not heard? and how shall they hear without a preacher?

American Standard Version
How then shall they call on him in whom they have not believed? and how shall they believe in him whom they have not heard? and how shall they hear without a preacher?

Douay-Rheims Bible
How then shall they call on him, in whom they have not believed? Or how shall they believe him, of whom they have not heard? And how shall they hear, without a preacher? 

Darby Bible Translation
How then shall they call upon him in whom they have not believed? and how shall they believe on him of whom they have not heard? and how shall they hear without one who preaches?

English Revised Version
How then shall they call on him in whom they have not believed? and how shall they believe in him whom they have not heard? and how shall they hear without a preacher?

Webster's Bible Translation
How then shall they call on him in whom they have not believed? and how shall they believe in him of whom they have not heard? and how shall they hear without a preacher?

Weymouth New Testament
But how are they to call on One in whom they have not believed? And how are they to believe in One whose voice they have never heard? And how are they to hear without a preacher?

World English Bible
How then will they call on him in whom they have not believed? How will they believe in him whom they have not heard? How will they hear without a preacher?

Young's Literal Translation
 How then shall they call upon him in whom they did not believe? and how shall they believe on him of whom they did not hear? and how shall they hear apart from one preaching?


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 4, 2013)

theword said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > johnsweeting said:
> ...



And you call yourself a Saint?? But yet you call all Christians liars....you're an embarassment to all Christians, you are completely out of your mind.  So when are your cult meetings?


----------



## birddog (Jul 4, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Christian, which is a matter of faith.  However, I shan't cast pearls before swine!
> ...



What's your point?


----------



## theword (Jul 4, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> theword said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



Christian sinners are NOT saints. Saints are made sinless (sinful veil removed) before they receive the knowledge of God to know that Christian sinners are liars. 

Christians should be embarrassed for being liars but usually it don't faze them a bit. They're so into their lies that they can't see themselves as liars.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 4, 2013)

I am afraid a lot of people around the world will all be saying "oops"


----------



## theword (Jul 4, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> theword said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...


*

Like I said before, "No Christian understands scriptures. They're all liars. 

Does quoting scriptures make you righteous?*


----------



## theword (Jul 4, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> I am afraid a lot of people around the world will all be saying "oops"



Especially when their false god doesn't appear in the clouds of the sky on the Last Day of this age.


----------



## Friends (Jul 5, 2013)

whitehall said:


> The jihad preaches murder of the infidels and left wingers worry about Christian preachers. No surprises here.



Not all "left wingers" are agnostics or atheists. Christian socialism was enough of a movement for Karl Marx to mention it in The Communist Manifesto, which he wrote in 1848.

It is true that secular leftists tend to be protective and apologetic about Muslims even though everything they hate about the religious right and the Bible Belt is far more true of Muslims and Islamic society.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 5, 2013)

theword said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > theword said:
> ...



I heard that to be considered a Saint, you have to have at least 2 PROVEN Miracles.  What are yours?


----------



## MaryL (Jul 5, 2013)

I will say this about Christians, they aren't chopping off people's heads or promoting  so called "martyrs"  killing themselves and hurting innocent bystanders. Atheist or Jews aren't doing this. Just  those nihilist  so called 'Muslims' . They deserve empathy and Christianity deserves scorn, why is that?


----------



## tubig (Jul 5, 2013)

johnsweeting said:


> ....
> According to statistics, of all people on earth 29% are Christians. What is never told when that number is presented is that is includes all people in Christian countries.
> For example, they include all people in Sweden, Norway, Canada and USA for example.
> 
> ...



You have mixed up a bunch of contradictory and imprecise statements without attribution.  What kind of comment are you seeking?  Spelling & grammar?  Punctuation?  Arithmetic?  Or just a general non-specific troll with barb-less hooks?


----------



## MaryL (Jul 5, 2013)

tubig said:


> johnsweeting said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...



What are the statistics  that Islamic states exclude or  ban other religions? I am agonistic, but I worry about  this  superstitious  clique. Islam.  They are exclusive, and they don't care what anyone thinks. Muslim countries and their laws are abhorrent to the west, and vise versa.  We allow  them to immigrate to the west, they all but ban us  otherwise.  Islam is afraid  of the west, and of the facts that would prove them wrong.  They are way  way  way over the top when it comes to intolerance.


----------



## LittleNipper (Jul 6, 2013)

birddog said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



You must let your light shine and not hide it under a basket. You must spread the Gospel message.


----------



## theword (Jul 6, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



A sinner doesn't have any light to give. That's why Christianity remains under a basket of confusion rather than share information about our future.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > According to a friend of mine, the only way to heaven is by being "Born Again".
> ...


You and my friend probably follow the same bible, yet you say different things.
Did not Jesus say, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me."?
Those words are specific, exact and exclusionary. NO ONE includes all that are uninformed or ignorant about the existence of Jesus, including children.


----------



## theword (Jul 6, 2013)

alan1 said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



No Christian understands that Jesus was God's first saint of thousands of us saints who are used to testify to "Christ", our true created invisible existence. From this knowledge, we learn that our Creator is the Truth, and the only way to eternal life. No man knows who our Creator is but that's okay, God planned the salvation of all His people (Israel). 

Read the prophecies in Isaiah, Jeremiah, Ezekiel, etc. and learn that all God's people are created in the invisible "Jacob" (also known as Christ, Kingdom of God, or the Word) and in the flesh they're called "Israel".


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 8, 2013)

15% will have an afterlife? Nonsense. 100% of people will have an afterlife. Your afterlife will just be determined by who you have become in this life.


----------



## tubig (Jul 14, 2013)

MaryL said:


> tubig said:
> 
> 
> > johnsweeting said:
> ...



I agree that the ones we hear on our media, the extremists, are over the top.  But then western extremists who preach anti-Islam rhetoric from here are over the top to them.  Who controls the media?  We (western nations) have invaded and/or controlled Islamic countries for their oil for over 100 years now.  They have exercised nowhere near that much control over us.  We say that we "must" do so because their oil makes them "an area of national interest"?  Yet somehow with all the influence we have exercised, the common people of Islam are still living in poverty under police states.  The average person there is no more interested in killing us than we are in killing them.  We are in the dominant power position and somehow we have failed to make our Islamic hosts grateful to us.  A lot of fixin' needs doing and not all by them, IMO.


----------



## theword (Jul 15, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> 15% will have an afterlife? Nonsense. 100% of people will have an afterlife. Your afterlife will just be determined by who you have become in this life.



This comment of yours is a lie. A new heaven and earth is created for us to experience life forever. New heaven means new information without deception and earth means new flesh that will never be used to deceive us again. No one will remember what happened during this first age so it doesn't make any difference who we were, whether God made us a murderer, or a pope who had millions of american natives killed in the name of their Jesus.


----------



## KevinWestern (Jul 15, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> 15% will have an afterlife? Nonsense. 100% of people will have an afterlife. Your afterlife will just be determined by who you have become in this life.



Perhaps, but isn't there a pretty good possibility that we may be reincarnated into another living human body after we perish? Personally (in my observations with nature), everything is rather cyclical, continuing, etc.

For some reason, this idea really struck a chord with me in a way that the idea of a "heaven/hell" never did.

Ever consider this possibility?


----------



## theword (Jul 15, 2013)

KevinWestern said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > 15% will have an afterlife? Nonsense. 100% of people will have an afterlife. Your afterlife will just be determined by who you have become in this life.
> ...



I know for sure that man will be reborn into Paradise with two new bodies, male and female. Your partner will be with you in all your dream experiences forever and ever. We saints will never understand what it is to raise children because we'll be non-gender.


----------



## KevinWestern (Jul 15, 2013)

theword said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Don't mean this in an offensive way, but how do you know this for sure (I'm assuming you've never died before, right?). Would it make sense for me to adhere to someone's description of China when that person never traveled to China before? Probably not. 

What about animals? What about if you don't have a partner? What about plants (they live too) or bugs? Lions - for instance - can have many partners; how would that work? 

.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 15, 2013)

KevinWestern said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > 15% will have an afterlife? Nonsense. 100% of people will have an afterlife. Your afterlife will just be determined by who you have become in this life.
> ...



Yes. But the idea is flawed. and the Lord indicates there will be a resurrection of both the just and the unjust.

The point is that the OP is incorrect. Failure to believe in an afterlife doesn't mean you don't have one.


----------



## KevinWestern (Jul 15, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Yes. But the idea is flawed. and the Lord indicates there will be a resurrection of both the just and the unjust.
> 
> The point is that the OP is incorrect. Failure to believe in an afterlife doesn't mean you don't have one.



I get your point, and it makes sense.

But out of my own curiosity - how did the Lord indicate that? As I understand it, the Bible was written by man and it was modified a number of times by various kings/rulers. 

What assurances do you have that the words that are written were not made (or at least modified) up by a person no different than you or I? I'm not even saying there was malicious intent; often times when things aren't written down right away (as with the new Testament) things change as memories become fuzzy. Isn't this a possibility? 

My point is, what compels Christians to put so much faith in a book that was clearly prone to manipulation/inaccuracies throughout the years? 

.


----------



## theword (Jul 16, 2013)

KevinWestern said:


> theword said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...



Death is only an illusion and my flesh is already dead to the desires of this world. This enabled God to reveal "Christ" in His mind for me to witness and testify to it, but only as He gives me the words to write and speak with. As He has me testify to this invisible knowledge that was kept from His people throughout this first age under the old covenant, I've learned about how we're going to live in the next age. 

He also taught me how we were created so now I know that what we see, hear, taste, smell and touch are only illusions. Our created existence is energy, which is only information. This information contains entropy (God's planned Lucifer and the beast) which makes man fear and confused in his thoughts. This entropy will be destroyed on the "Last Day" that will end this age. 

The new heaven and earth will contain no entropy to confuse our minds so we'll live a very peaceful existence, but our visions and dreams will be used by God to give us changing worlds to experience. Each created man (as information) will form two bodies (male and female) as an illusion in the next earthly existence so every vision and dream they have will be experienced together as a couple. Never again will a man be lonely like they were in this age. 

There won't be any pestilence in the next age so there won't be any bugs. All other creatures will have mates to share eternal life with. There won't be a male flesh procreating with hundreds of female flesh.


----------



## theword (Jul 16, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



The just are us saints who were created as "Christ". The unjust were sinners in this world who were created in "Christ", but were blocked from knowing who their created existence in "Christ" was under the old covenant.


----------



## theword (Jul 16, 2013)

KevinWestern said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. But the idea is flawed. and the Lord indicates there will be a resurrection of both the just and the unjust.
> ...



I can answer this much more clearly than any Christian can because our Creator gave me the information of what happened. If you want to know how the Roman religious leaders deceived all their Roman Catholic Christians, just ask me.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jul 16, 2013)

alan1 said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



 So, the question is, Is our father a just God?  Would you condemn one of your children on a rule they were not aware of?  To do so would be unjust.  We have a just God.
Christ took away the sins of the world.  Those that lived and died with no knowledge of Christ are still covered by the blood of Christ, which means they qualify for Heaven.  

Ask your friend if the thief on the cross was born again, or the product of good pole position? 
Sometimes all a little lost lamb needs to do to be saved is to consent to being picked up by his Good Shepherd, and consent to resting on His shoulders until they are back in the fold.

I can't imagine a time when God was more in tune to His Son, than when Christ was on that cross.
What if Christ said, "Forgive them, for they know not what they do.", and God thought He was referring to mankind, and not just a few spectators?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 16, 2013)

KevinWestern said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. But the idea is flawed. and the Lord indicates there will be a resurrection of both the just and the unjust.
> ...



The witness of the Holy Spirit.

The Bible doesn't have to be perfect to point us to a perfect God. He has promised that if we exercise faith in Jesus Christ, repent and be baptized, we can recieve the Gift of the Holy Ghost which will teach us the truth of all things for ourselves.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 16, 2013)

HE will be there when we approach The Throne

If/When we recognize His authority


----------



## KissMy (Jul 16, 2013)

The Bible tells us that the 144,000 are virgins - 12,000 from each of the twelve sons of Israel, except for Dan who is excluded.  

There are only two places in the Bible that make reference to the 144,000.  The first mention is in the Book of Revelation, in chapter seven.


----------

